# Bocote shortage?



## sorcerertd (Apr 13, 2022)

This seems like a good place for this post.  In an email from WPHardwoods, it said that their bocote turning stock sale is ending on 4/18 and that it will be hard to get soon.  I can't find any info regarding this.  Has anyone heard about a shortage or an update to the CITES status?


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 14, 2022)

It seems to me that many of the exotics have feast or famine cycles.  I have presumed it is because of the way it is harvested, milled and shipped in. Once a series of cargo containers arrive, are distributed and depleted there is a lag in the cycle.

The famine typically aligns with when you plan to use a specific wood for something. Don’t worry, I’m only a few months to a couple of years it will be back on sale everywhere. 

Some countries do enact their own bans and restrictions. I also expect the combined logistics, fuel cost and global unrest can upset things, too.


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 14, 2022)

My local woodworking store used to have a lot of it, I haven't seen any there in quite some time.


----------



## mmayo (Apr 23, 2022)

Tough for me too, but they have some pretty stuff still.


----------

